# شقه 105بحريه بالقرب من مترو المنيب دورثانى لقطه



## Waseetk_Estate (28 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شقه 105 بحريه غير مجروحه بالقرب من محطه مترو المنيب دور ثانى لقطه
3 نوم+ريسبشن+مطبخ+حمام
السعر النهائى 135000
شركه وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمه رجال الاعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
م/ بسام الهوارى01003403468
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن  مدينة  نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية
نرحب بالوسطاء​


----------

